# Oscar De La Hoya vs  Yory Boy Campas



## cali_tkdbruin (May 2, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo scraps in Vegas!

What are your thoughts on this bout?
Me, it's another tune up for Oskie... :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 4, 2003)

Okay, it's a done deal. Bring on * Sugar Shane*!


----------

